# How do you show your wedding clients their images for the first time and why?



## mooney101 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm wanting to change the way I show my clients their images for the first time and want to know how you guys are doing it. Right I have a meeting with them at the studio and we watch a cool video sideshow of my favorite images, a pre designed album (digitally) and give them a link to their online gallery. They go out and review their images for awhile come back and we make a final decision on the album images and do the order. 

I thinking about showing them the sideshow through a private link with their gallery and have them come in to do the final order. This would save them an extra trip to the studio. So what are you guys doing? 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 8, 2012)

There are already a ton of threads on this subject here.  The search function is your best friend for information like you're looking for. No sense in duplicating what's already been said...


----------



## Tony S (Apr 8, 2012)

Doesn't every wedding photographer show their proofs on Facebook now?  :thumbdown:


----------



## mooney101 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing a search did not show up this exact question. Maybe I missed it.... 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 11, 2012)

"Tych" is hot right now. I think its a cool way to group and connect shots and show people a sample of your work. This is a recent thread I made for a wedding gig. 

I used "dipstych" to make these since I have cs4 still. You can check my flickr and see how the individuals look. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...arney-wedding-second-shooter-3-30-2012-a.html

This is a thread by theo. Im pretty sure he has "tychpanel" which is compatible with cs5. Much better plugin option if you have cs5. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-mexican-german-irish-wedding-agave-road.html

The groupings can be made into prints or adapted to a photobook. You would save yourself a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know about 'official research', but from what I've heard/read or been told, the more time you give them, the more you let them do from the comfort of their own home...the lower your orders will be.

To get bigger sales, you want them to make the purchase when they are emotional, which is right after they see the images for the first time...and using a slideshow with music and showing it on a large screen/projector, seems to be the 'best' way.  

That sounds like what you're doing...so what are the reasons you want to change it?  You could save them trips to the studio, but do you really want to do that?  The more they come to you, the better right?  Your office/studio is your showroom and the more customers you get to walk though it, the better.  

Now, if maybe all this meeting with clients is taking time away from you shooting (earning more money) then that may be a problem (albeit, a good problem to have).  In that case, you might consider outsourcing your sales (hire someone to handle the client sales meetings etc.....or hire someone to do some of the shooting, allowing you to handle the clients).  

On-line galleries and slideshows are great, especially if they are able to share them with all their friends...but I think the 'best' scenario is to have that available after they make their purchase, not before.


----------



## MReid (Apr 11, 2012)

Well we would have them come to the office and look at them on a dual monitor system.
On the walls of the office we have several large prints and large canvas prints and book samples.

Looking at the prints and every time they love one, it is an opportunity to sell a large print or upgrade and sell or upgrade their book.
Made a lot of extra money using that system.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 11, 2012)

Its hard to beat face to face sales opportunities. Im with Mike and MReid, if you can get them to come in and its not hitting your pocket book then keep doing it that way.


----------

